# Carving saws



## Chainsaw Master (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi yall

I read your forum now and then...I grew up with a saw in my hands....learned to sharpen one when I was 10 or 11... (it was my was chores ina loggers household). Anyway I've wore out alot of saws starting with my first Jonnyred 625. Technology has brought saws along way since those days, all for the good. Heres a pic of my tools of trade, thought you'd all like to see them.


----------



## Mange (Aug 31, 2004)

Welcome to A.S.
Looks like you have a lot af fun with your saws. 
Tell some more about carving, I have never tryed myself, but seen it done. Impessive work.

Mange


----------

